# 7 year old boer doe not eating or drinking



## boerman (Sep 3, 2011)

Good morning/afternoon/evening 

I have a 7 year old Boer doe that I got when she was 4 years of age. During the time I've had her (about 3 years), I have never had any issues with her (outside of urine scalds from time to time) and have grown to love her. I have always fed her Timothy/Alfalfa hay, Lamb and Goat pellets and of course, various treats on occasion (fruits, veggies, bread, etc). I've also been known to bring her in the house from time to time. She is a pet and the only goat I have and has thrived. I am disabled, I do not drive or own a car, live in a very remote area and there are simply no vets anywhere within vast distances.

About 4 months ago I purchased a bale of hay from my local feed store. Since they were out of the lush, green, Timothy/Alfalfa blend, I ended up with a bale of straight Timothy. It was horrible looking (bleached out, stemmy, poor quality) but that's all they had. The next month, I again bought straight Timothy and the month after that as well. This hay looked more like something suitable for bedding than it did for eating and over those three months I can't actually say I saw her eat any of it (I always just assumed that she did because I would see her nose around in it). In fact, a lot of the hay would just end up getting moved around the stall rather than actually being eaten now that I think about it.

I clean, empty and refill her water bucket every few days and over the course of about 9-10 days I noticed that not a drop was being touched. Since I had planned to trim her hooves anyway, I decided to bring her inside so I could do that and also monitor her for awhile. After I trimmed her hooves, I tried offering her some orange juice (normally her favorite) and she only sniffed it. I tried offering her some treats but she refused them as well. Puzzled, I took her temp (102.1), checked inside her mouth, throat, teeth, gums, mucous membranes, eyes, nose, etc. Everything appeared to be normal. I also noted that she was not bloated. she was not chewing her cud, she was not belching, had lost some weight, was not in heat, was not pregnant, was not pooping, was in no obvious pain nor was she moaning or making any other sounds. A few times she butted her head and ground her teeth but that was it. She seemed fairly alert and normal and responded when called, reacted to movements of my hands, etc.

Because she was neither eating nor drinking and hadn't appeared to have eaten or taken in any liquids for quite awhile, I decided to drench her to get her hydrated and get some nutrients in her. I ended up drenching her off and on for 27 days with a variety of things including Goat electrolyte powder, probiotics, B-Complex, baby pablum (rice and oatmeal), water, etc. Shortly after the drenching began, I noticed a thick plug of brownish mucous "squeeze" out of her anus. After a day or two she began pooping in small amounts (perhaps 10 or so mis-shapen, mucous-wrapped "berries" at a time). She was also peeing a LOT.

At one point (probably about a month ago from today) I brought her inside and just that very short distance caused her to experience very heavy, rapid and labored breathing (I could both see and hear it). She also had clear snot coming out of one nostril and a "ring" of white snot around the other. I suspected pneumonia since we live in the hot, humid deep south and it has rained for weeks here and no matter how often I clean the stall I always smell mold. I gave her a full course of LA-200 (sub-q) and it seemed to clear up. However, she continued to refuse food or water and so I continued to drench. At one point, I spent half the day trying to reach a vet with no luck at all - although I did reach one vet a gazillion miles away and after giving him the entire history of what was going on and answering his questions, he immediately (point blank) told me that she had parasites. It made sense because I had not wormed her in a long time (and because of where we live and the constant heat, humidity and rain) so right away I started her on Safeguard for goats. I gave her this for 5 days with no improvement (that I could see) other than the mucous in her poo (when there was any mucous) became somewhat watery and slippery.

I began trying to get her to eat (anything). At one point, she ate one saltine cracker after another. Another time she sucked down two big gulps of apple cider. I can put bowl after bowl of fresh spinach out there and she will gulp it right down without any trouble at all. In the last few weeks I have been able to get a bale of lush, green Timothy/Alfalfa hay. She noses around in it sometimes and eats nothing. At other times, she will pick through it and eat a few strands at a time. I don't know exactly how much (if anything) she is actually eating at night or when I'm not out there. I have also tried giving her baking soda, gruel (made of warm mashed pellets with molasses), yogurt and other things that have been suggested to me in the past but she will not usually eat them. With some things I give her (ie; pieces of apple, cucumber, carrot, etc), she will simply roll them around in the front of her mouth until they drop off onto the ground or they will "pop" out of her mouth.

So, to provide somewhat of a time-line here (and to summarize), she has not eaten (or eaten much of anything on her own) in perhaps 3 months. She has not drunken (or drunken much of anything on her own) in perhaps a month. She lays around most of the time but has no trouble getting to her feet and being active, perky and inquisitive. She has never had a fever, no "star-gazing", no "flopping around", no drooling, no walking in circles, no head stretched to one side, her coat looks normal, the undersides of her eyelids are somewhat pale but not horrible, etc. Other than the eating/drinking issues and the fact that she lays down most of the time, does not chew her cud, belch, etc, she acts like a perfectly normal goat.

Either today or tomorrow I am supposed to be starting her on Quest Plus. I have also considered trying Penicillin G Procaine because just about everything condition I've read about suggests this antibiotic as a treatment. However, I have been told that unless she has a fever (which she does not) to not give her Penicillin.

*NOTE:* A much longer and very detailed log of events from the last 32 days is available upon request. I did not post it here because it would take up lots of room.

Thank you for any help, support, advice, suggestions, etc. I'd also be very interested to know if anyone else here has experienced anything similar to what I'm going through with my doe.

Again many thanks, BM


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she hasn't eaten... her rumen is off..and hopefully is not shuting down..... they need roughage .....Glad you got the hay again that she liked....can you get some Alfalfa pellets...soak a little bit of it and then mix it in some water so that you can get it into a big 60 cc syringe and slowly with head level feed it to her...it will get something nutrition into her....make sure it goes through the syringe easy....and give it really slowly with breaks in between....Also have the hay and fresh water available at all times in case she decides to eat on her own...... I'd keep up the probiotic paste..and give her a shot of vit B complex...for a few days...to help her gut and give her appetite....give her some baking soda...maybe put some in the Alfalfa pellets liquid ...that you will feed......Make sure you make up a new small batch each time you want to feed her...I do this every 2 hours just giving her a little bit at a time...maybe try 1/4 cup or less of Alfalfa Pellets at a time...to soak.....is she getting loose salt and minerals for goats or cattle? If not ...she needs that and you can put some in the mixer as well....
Glad you gave her electrolytes ect ...that did help.... that can also be put in there...

Massage her left side "Rumen" we have to get it working.. as that can be very serious... walk her around... take her for a walk on a collar to nibble at plants ....on a rope... so she moves around... that is important for her rumen.........


Safeguard has to be given at triple the normal dosage and in some area's... it isn't working anymore.... I use Ivomec cattle injectable 1cc per 33 lbs...then 10 days later ....to get the hatching eggs...It is best to get a fecal on her to see what is going on.... I would test for cocci and worms.... If she has cocci...it has to be treated with something other than a wormer... :hug: ray: 


Not sure about using antibiotics as she doesn't have a fever....


----------



## boerman (Sep 3, 2011)

Just thought I'd fill you folks in on the latest and thanks so *much* for responding!. I can't stress how much I appreciate the support - especially given my circumstances.

I went out this morning and looked at her water bucket. I have had a line on it to mark the water level for some time now and as usual, not a drop appeared to have been touched. The fresh Timothy/Alfalfa hay looked like it may have been nibbled on a bit but some of it was strewn around. She mostly just eats the small, tender alfalfa pieces, flowers, etc.

I took her temp. It was 101.6. I sucked up 1mL of Quest Plus into a syringe and to make sure that all of it ended up in her rumen, I squirted it into a drench bottle and then added about 1/2-1 cup of water and sloshed it around to mix it. I gave this to her with no problem but a little bit leaked out of the drench bottle (it's an old, patched one) and so to make sure she got the correct amount and because she may weight a little over 100LB's, I gave her about 1/16'th of a cc more directly via the syringe. You should have seen the face she made (opening her mouth wide, scissoring her jaw back and forth, shaking her head, snorting, grinding her teeth, etc). That stuff must taste pretty yucky.

I had given her apple cider the other day and she had sucked a few mouthful's down. Since she has always loved lemonade, I decided to make her some to see if she would drink it. I made her about a pint of it and she put her mouth in the bowl and sucked it down for a good 20 seconds and then went back for seconds and even thirds. I have noticed that she does a lot of "licking" (tongue coming out, licking, etc) - especially when she has just had something to drinking or a treat of some sort. Maybe she has always done this, I don't know or remember. She also scissors her jaw sometimes and makes crunching sounds.

I'm still not quite sure how to check for gurgling/contractions of the rumen. I get that it is on the left side but don't I need some sort of amplification device like a stethoscope or can or do I just press my ear up against her fur?.

I will give her one, possibly 2 drenches later this afternoon with the B-Complex, probiotic paste, electrolytes, baby pablum, etc. It's been 3-4 days since I drenched her last but I will continue to make fresh food and water available and offer juices, veggies, leaves, fruit, etc until she is ready to eat/drink regular hay/water on her own. I also bought some veggie oil today and will give her that as well (in the drench - in case she has an impaction). I also want to see about calling the feed store about lactated ringers (is this an OTC item or vet-only w/prescription?). I will give her some more fresh spinach as well and do a simple dehydration test (with my fingers).

She still lays down a lot. She does get up from time to time though and seems pretty normal, active, perky and inquisitive. I've checked her hocks, knees, etc and there are no signs of swelling, etc.

Thanks again. I will report back her later on her progress.

- boerman


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are welcome... :hug:



> She also scissors her jaw sometimes and makes crunching sounds.


 That is an action like chewing..or chewing her cud....

She needs roughage...sounds to me like... she loves Alfalfa...can you get 1 bale of it and see if she will eat a bit more? We need to encourage her...to get back on track.... feeding all the other things... isn't a normal good diet for a goat... but ...at least she is eating something...but try real hard to get her Alfalfa... if that is all she wants to eat such as in hay... get it for her.... :thumb: We need to keep her eating... once they stop... it is so hard to get them back....

To check the rumen you can watch her left side... a good working rumen ...you will actually see her side doing a rolling movement.... but... if can listen with your ear on her side for gut sounds..... You might be able to feel it as well....

If she likes lemonade ect...give her all she wants...it is better than getting dehydrated....

Glad her temp is OK... :thumbup:



> That stuff must taste pretty yucky.


 :laugh: Goats do make quite a few funny faces and gag... when they don't like the taste of something...HeHE...

Licking.... she may either like what she has drank or she needs loose salt and minerals...Do you have some for her...to lick?

If you think she is constipated... I would get a syringe ...maybe a 12cc er... if she is a big Doe and put luke warm water in it....then put the very tip in her rectum and plunge it up slowly....do this 2 x and see if it helps her push to poo...if not ...put in more until she pushes...we are creating the urge to push and hopefully she will poo..... Use your best judgement if she doesn't go.. after a few rounds of the enema's...then don't force no more up there...
But... if she isn't eating much..... there may not be anything to poo....

I have never used the lactated ringers...so I can't help you there ..sorry..

Get her more exercise ....walk her....


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Alfalfa pellets (the 1/4 in ones) or try some Chaffhaye. With her rumen being off the Chaffhaye (alfalfa) would be very beneficial for her. 

Have you noticed her chewing cud at all?


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't have anything to add, except I sure hope she recovers for you. You have done a long persistent slog with her, good for you. I think everyone"s advice sounds good, and I have never had anything like this happen to me, so nothing from here, except good for you, and I hope your pet recovers.

Jan


----------



## boerman (Sep 3, 2011)

Her temp was 102.5 early this afternoon. Her water bucket had not been touched. She may have eaten some hay (it was strewn around and she had a few pieces dangling from her mouth). I offered her orange Gatorade in a marked plastic container. She appeared to suck some of it down but when I checked my mark, it didn't look like she really drank much (or any). Same thing with lemonade.

I drenched her and left her out there with a bowl of spinach and raisins...suddenly she had this huge appetite and was gobbling it up like there was no tomorrow. She seems to like soft things. Tender spinach leaves...soft green alfalfa flowers and leaves. It's strange but I rarely hear her chewing her food. I honestly think she is swallowing it whole. Maybe it is her teeth. I see her toss her head and move it around sometimes as if she is trying to position the food in a comfortable place in her mouth before committing to actually chewing/eating it.

I hate to say it but this has gotten to the point where I have become a slave to it and consumed by it and never get much of anything else done. It's also extremely stressful when you have to watch a loved one, close friend or a beloved pet suffer or be "off" in some way. I know we have all been there (or will be) at some point in our lives. Sometimes I feel life running away to a distant island to get away from the madness. Sorry, just really frustrated by all this...every day... endlessly...and it wears on you after awhile.

- Boerman


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

temp is normal that is good......

If she only eats soft food types and is sensitive in her mouth.... I would check her mouth for maybe a rotten tooth or abscess that is making it difficult to eat....be very careful ...their back teeth are very sharp and if you don't like checking in the mouth or don't know what to look for... or she won't allow you to check.... I'd get a vet to look... If she has an abscess..it is very painful...and that could very well be why she isn't eating.... and needs immediate attention.... I really do recommend a vet....

Sometimes you won't hear her chewing her cud but... will see a big wad in her cheek and alot of chewing....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I understand the frustration and hurt that you feel Boerman! After reading your posts, I'm going to agree with Toth and say that she very well likely has a tooth problem going on...wanting to eat the soft feeds and not chewing well is sign that there is something in there causing her discomfort. Try getting hold of a vet that would be willing to check her teeth, and as far as food and water goes...have you tried offering her some cooked warm oatmeal? I find that when I give it to my goats as a treat they really enjoy it with molasses , maybe this will entice her? Water consumption is important too but if she is eating alot of fresh greenstuff, there is likely enough moisture in it for her to feel that her body is hydrated enough.


----------



## boerman (Sep 3, 2011)

Went out there and she stood up and did this back-and-forth "scissoring" motion that she does with her lower jaw sometimes. Took temp this afternoon (101.3). It was fairly cool outside but isn't a low temp supposed to indicate rumen/digestive issues?. Or perhaps this isn't even considered low.

At any rate, she hovered her head above her water bucket for a few seconds but drank none (just looked away). I drenched her, put down some fresh hay which she nosed through. Then, I put down a bowl of fresh spinach leaves and a few raisins and she was on it like a fly on a piece of rotten meat. Not sure why but she will ignore just about everything (water, hay, treats, etc) but as soon as the spinach leaves come out she suddenly has no problem at all chewing, eating them, etc. She had no problems standing but I gave the spinach leaves to her while she was laying down and she never bothered to get up...just ate them while laying there.

Anyway, I guess thats my update for the day. Not sure what else I can say or do. This has really turned my life upside down. This is day 33 and counting. Thank you for aqll the wonderful support. I have tried oatmeal, molasses, warm gruel (mashed pellets and molasses, etc and she won't eat it)

- Boerman


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did you check her mouth?

When you say scissoring... do you mean her walk or her jaw..?


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

Is she the only goat you have??

I can't help but wonder if she is depressed/lonely. I know that many herd animals don't do well when kept alone.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Sounds like you've gotten a lot of good advice already. I think Farmgirl has a point though, because when I had just the one goat, she was very lonely. She didn't "Baa" at ALL. She didn't make a sound until I got some other goats, and now she Baa's like crazy!  Hope your baby feels better. :hug:


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

I was going to suggest something going on in her mouth too, but why would that affect her drinking? After all you've been through I think she needs a thorough vet exam.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I was going to suggest something going on in her mouth too, but why would that affect her drinking? After all you've been through I think she needs a thorough vet exam.


 I agree...

As to effecting her drinking...have you ever had a cavity or a sensitive tooth..? when you drank something cold or ate ice cream.. it hurt? that is what happens if a goat has an abscess in there.....it gets very sensitive...if infected is bad... it will be hot and when you drink water... it will be felt... :wink:


----------



## boerman (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes, it really is very good advice. Thank you!. I also think there may be something going on with her teeth (esp. the incisors). I took her temp this afternoon and it was the lowest it's ever been (100.9). It has been nice and cool outside and she has been laying around a lot but I'm not sure this is "normal", "low" or "very low" or if it indicates some sort of rumen issues(?). Her temperature has been running in the 102's almost all the time. It's only been a few times when it's been in the 101's. Still keeping a close eye on her and doing whatever else needs to be done.

- Boerman


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Please get her to a vet ......going sub isn't good...her temp needs to come up... and her rumen may be shutting down... if she has an issue in the mouth.. it needs to be addressed as soon as possible as well... if you want to save her there is nothing more that can be done at home for her..... and has been going on way to long..


----------



## boerman (Sep 3, 2011)

I live in a *very* remote area. Went through the fire trying to find a vet mid-way through this with (believe it or not) no luck whatsoever (was on the phone for half a day calling all over the place for anyone and everyone). I know it's impossible to imagine but it is unfortunately, very true. I hate this area and regret ever having moved her but I guess it's too late to cry over it now. All I have is a "feed store" in this swamp of a place.

Just took her temp again. Same thing (100.9). By the way, it's not just the fact that she is not drinking. She is *not eating either* and hasn't been eating or drinking now (on her own) for about 35-37 days except for drenches, fresh spinach, hay, juices/Gatorade now and then and whatever else I can get her to nibble on.

Not sure what else to say :?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is sad... that no vet is around ....Your goat needs immediate attention to save her... if it isn't to late...her temp is sub...and that is when things start shutting down....  

Have you tried to call your State Vet....to see where the nearest vets are?


----------



## boerman (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes, it is sad and yes I've tried everything. I moved to be "out in the sticks" and to get away from civilization when I was much younger. Back then, we had vets and everything else here within easy reach. Since then (and the economy hasn't helped) this whole area and everything in between has turned into a ghost town area. When I made all those calls I got "oh, I'm sorry but Mr. Smith is no longer in practice" or "No, we only see cats and dogs now" or "So-and-so retired and moved to Italy". It was really frustrating and disappointing to say the least.

Well, I just took her temp a few minutes ago and it was 101.3 and she also ate her spinach leaves so at least something "good" happened with her (not much but still something).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad that her temp is up... :hug: 

Do you know anyone... that can come to your place to look in her mouth... to see if there is an abscess or something like a loose tooth? If there is a loose tooth causing it ..it needs to be pulled... if she has an abscess ...you will have to get as much yuck out of it as you can...and start her on antibiotics... If is it a tooth that is long and sharp.. it will need trimmed and filing down.... But be very careful of her back teeth they are very sharp... :hug:


----------



## boerman (Sep 3, 2011)

I was just telling a friend about the way her incisors jut way out (she has a huge overbite) and how the very front part of her lower jaw looks like sort of a "double chin" or saggy fold of skin and how it looks like the very front part of her lower jaw has been bent forward a few degrees causing her chin to shift inward and her teeth to jut outward.

My friend said it sounded like maybe she got her lower teeth caught in something and I do remember how one time that actually happened and I know she likes to scrape her teeth on things and I'm wondering if this is why her lower teeth are now very loose and why it's difficult for her to get things into her mouth or suck up liquids (like goats do) because her teeth are preventing the lips from sealing correctly and also preventing her from properly picking up food with her mouth.

I was looking at pictures earlier of goats with overbite and none of the goats even came close to the overbite she has. I would actually like to take a photo and post it here if it's allowed and maybe get some opinions later. Would that be ok and how would I do that here?.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If all her front teeth are loose ..and her jaw is off...do you think that maybe she broke it or dislocated it?

yes... we would like to see pics of her... This link may help with how to do pics...

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=10124&p=128243&hilit=resizing+pictures#p128243


----------



## boerman (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm not really sure but the incisors are so loose you can literally wiggle them back and forth and it almost feels like you could just give one a slight twist and it would probably come right out. The photo (link below) doesn't really do the condition of her incisors justice since they actually stick out more than this...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/peacefulst ... hotostream

Have you ever seen anything like this before?.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Sounds like this could be your cause. I so wish a vet could check this out. How unfortunate you cannot access one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I'm not really sure but the incisors are so loose you can literally wiggle them back and forth and it almost feels like you could just give one a slight twist and it would probably come right out. The photo (link below) doesn't really do the condition of her incisors justice since they actually stick out more than this...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/peacefulst ... hotostream
> 
> Have you ever seen anything like this before?.


 She is an older Doe ...but...shouldn't have all loose teeth... there is definitely something going on with her.... an infection or something majorly bad in her mouth...that needs immediately addressed.... she is in the process of losing her teeth...which it does make it quite difficult for her to eat......and painful....I am not sure.. what else you can do for her.. without a vet getting involved.... with treatment.. there is a possibly to save some of her teeth .........without them ...if she survives...she will have to be specially fed ...cause she won't be able to grab grasses to eat naturally...

Try to contact your state vet .... I believe every State has one... to see if they have a contact number to a vet near you.... To come out to your place....

I can't give anymore advice... as she is at a very critical state....  :hug:


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Are there any seasoned fellow goaters in your area who could help out? There has to be someone who could give you a diagnosis and possible treatment. I feel bad for you and this poor goat.


----------



## boerman (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank you for following the story of my goat and I. We both appreciate the support!.

I have finally managed to get a number of photos taken (one or two, very detailed and high-res). I will do a full update on how everything has been going with her a little later. At the moment I just wanted to get these pictures posted here. I will say one thing and that is that I have been watching her (and watching over her) like a hawk (especially how she eats) and have been noticing that she has a difficult time getting food into her mouth and will often roll it around in the very front of her mouth until it falls out but once she can manage to get food toward the back of her mouth she has absolutely no problem whatsoever chewing and swallowing it. Here then, are the pictures...

Lower mouth (notice the blackened molar). I've seen other goats with blackened teeth (most mouths are not pretty) but does this actually look like a cavity?...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/peacefulst ... hotostream

Here's a close-up of the area in question...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/peacefulst ... hotostream

Here is the upper jaw/palate...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/peacefulst ... hotostream

And here are a number of photos showing what I *assume* are a severe case of overbite. Does this look normal?...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/peacefulst ... hotostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/peacefulst ... hotostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/peacefulst ... hotostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/peacefulst ... hotostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/peacefulst ... hotostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/peacefulst ... hotostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/peacefulst ... hotostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/peacefulst ... hotostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/peacefulst ... hotostream

Since I know a few questions are probably going to arise, yes, I was very gentle and humane with the wooden dowel and it went quite smoothly and was over quickly. The idea was actually suggested to me awhile back as I do not own a speculum, dental mirror or other such tools. The images were taken in her stall. The bowl contained fresh spinach leaves she had eaten earlier.

Thanks again for all of your opinions in light of these new photos (and other information I have provided here today).

- Boerman


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I have no advice, hope someone who knows more will. I have no goats whose teeth stick out like that, I don't know if that could be causing her problem, but it seems unlikely if she used to be able to eat before. Unless it is a new development. It looks likely to me that what you really need is a goat dentist. I bet that is hard to find.

Jan


----------



## mylittlezoo (Jun 15, 2008)

The teeth that are sticking out, are they on the bottom? They look like they are on the bottom causing underbite. Has she always been this way?


----------



## boerman (Sep 3, 2011)

Just wanted to say that after 48 days my doe is still not eating or drinking on her own and has to be drenched daily. When she burps I can literally smell infection. When I clean her stall I can smell it too. Her one molar is black. I am so badly wanting to give her penicillin but so scared of a possible reaction. She is no longer even eating the fresh spinach leaves I have been giving her. The bottle of Penicillin says that it must be given in the muscle. Other people tell me to give the first injection sub-q and then orally for 4-9 days. I am so confused and upset by all of this.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> The teeth that are sticking out, are they on the bottom? They look like they are on the bottom causing underbite. Has she always been this way?


 Goats only have teeth on the bottom...none on the top and sharp teeth way back..... :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Just wanted to say that after 48 days my doe is still not eating or drinking on her own and has to be drenched daily. When she burps I can literally smell infection. When I clean her stall I can smell it too. Her one molar is black. I am so badly wanting to give her penicillin but so scared of a possible reaction. She is no longer even eating the fresh spinach leaves I have been giving her. The bottle of Penicillin says that it must be given in the muscle. Other people tell me to give the first injection sub-q and then orally for 4-9 days. I am so confused and upset by all of this.


 She needs to be seen by someone... to get out the infection...to take out all the bad that can possibly be taken out.... before any antibiotics will even attempt to help her...I hate to say this and I am not being mean at all I care about your Goat... she is suffering and should be put down... if you cannot get her to a vet....especially if ...you smell infection like that...sounds really bad...and once they lose appetite... it is hard to get them back.... This is all I can recommend.. I am sorry  :hug: ray:


----------



## boerman (Sep 3, 2011)

Finally got a good photo of the incisors. Normal or not?...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/peacefulst ... 174394919/


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That is a very very old goat.


----------



## mylittlezoo (Jun 15, 2008)

She has a severe underbite and her gums are not a normal color. No, this is not normal/typical, unless it's just the picture. Good looking gums are a nice pink color. Has she eaten yet? Today would be day # 52 of no eating.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

This doe is having a poor quality of life and it must be very stressful for you as well. It appears she is not getting better, but going downhill. I understand you're wanting to try everything to save her and you've done a lot. But I don't think you can solve this yourself. If you cannot get her vet attention, I would not let this go on, but put her down.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I agree that it appears you have done all you can and sounds as though she may be suffering, that's a long time with no food. If money is an issue maybe you have a friend who hunts? They could end her suffering in a quick manner if done properly. I know its never what any of us wants to do but I think you need to think of her at this point. Prayers to both of you


----------

